# Cuyahoga pike



## musclebeach22 (Feb 15, 2012)

Anyone want to meet up and fish the Hoga for pike? I have a little 10 ft jon with a 3 hp I put in at Eldon Russell park.


----------



## Bucho (Jun 28, 2007)

Have you put eyes on the river up that way recently? We were talking about kayaking for pike this weekend over there but looking at the flow chart I figured it would be way too high


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Wow, that section doesn't usually rise like the lower river, but it is high right now -

http://waterdata.usgs.gov/oh/nwis/uv?site_no=04202000


----------



## musclebeach22 (Feb 15, 2012)

Checked it out yesterday. It's high, no doubt about it, but it's definitely fishable


----------



## musclebeach22 (Feb 15, 2012)

I don't know how strong of a paddler you are but I use a gas motor so I can typically fish a stronger current


----------



## Bucho (Jun 28, 2007)

I have a strong paddle ethic. But I prefer to cast spinners, husky jerks & going to try some huge flies I tied up. And that's not as easy when waters high and flowing


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## musclebeach22 (Feb 15, 2012)

I want to try throwing my fly rod at them this year. Just got done tying some flies for them.


----------



## Barnrat (Jun 4, 2012)

My bro and I kayaked out of Eldon Russel on 3/24. We headed upstream because there was a couple paddling downstream. Pitched huskys, spinners, spoons etc. No luck but it sure was nice up there. Want to try downstream of ER this weekend. May even drop my 12' alum in.


----------



## tractor5561 (Aug 17, 2008)

anyone had eyes on the hoga? gauge says its back down a ways but im guessing its still muddy? thinking of cfalls-up to kent area


----------



## musclebeach22 (Feb 15, 2012)

Haha the Cuyahoga is ALWAYS MUDDY!


----------

